# GenieGo issues



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Setup: HR44-700 (wireless) w/ 3 C41-500 HR24-100 power inserter behind one of the C41s and a GenieGo 

When I stream from the HR44, (from iPad, iPhone or MacBook Pro) I get an error message: "your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming....(HTTP/408)". 



The HR24 also sometimes doesn't always show up in any of GenieGo apps but does show up in all the DVRs. The tech disconnected the DECA. 

This was also the techs first GenieGo installation. What did he miss? 

This isn't connected home problem but the HR44 has had a problem with becoming immune to remote inputs. Nothing works from any remote or even from iPad apps remote. RBR only solution. Not sure but common denominator is using DP.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the HR44 can only stream to up to 3 devices at any given time. devices includes RVU clients and GenieGo. so when the GenieGo is preparing or streaming one of the C41 must be off


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Well, the HR44 can only stream to up to 3 devices at any given time. devices includes RVU clients and GenieGo. so when the GenieGo is preparing or streaming one of the C41 must be off


Just one more reason why it's better to have HD receivers (or HD DVR's) instead of Genie Clients.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Well, the HR44 can only stream to up to 3 devices at any given time. devices includes RVU clients and GenieGo. so when the GenieGo is preparing or streaming one of the C41 must be off


I had no clients going other than the HR44 and GenieGo.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

So the Clients are powered off... What did you mean specifically when you said the tech disconnected the DECA when you are talking about the HR24 and is it a HR24-500?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> I had no clients going other than the HR44 and GenieGo.


You don't have to be watching a client in order for it to be using a Genie tuner. As long as the client is turned on, this will happen.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

JasTay4224 said:


> So the Clients are powered off... What did you mean specifically when you said the tech disconnected the DECA when you are talking about the HR24 and is it a HR24-500?


Went wireless using the internal DECA. A more experienced tech came out today and put me back on wired re-hooking the DECA. MRV and GenieGo now appear to be working better.



Bill Broderick said:


> You don't have to be watching a client in order for it to be using a Genie tuner. As long as the client is turned on, this will happen.


All were powered off.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

Figured something was off with the network. Glad to hear resolved.


----------

